# De Jong al Barça per 90 mln di euro



## admin (23 Gennaio 2019)

Secondo quanto riportato da Schira, Ajax e Barcellona hanno trovato l’accordo per il trasferimento di De Jong, a giugno 2019, in cambio di 90 milioni di euro.


----------



## Cenzo (23 Gennaio 2019)

Follia pura


----------



## wildfrank (23 Gennaio 2019)

E pensare che era nostro....


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Gennaio 2019)

Solo a me questo non entusiasma?

Almeno in proporzione al prezzo?


----------



## kipstar (23 Gennaio 2019)

90 milioni ? non lo so. E' sicuramente un ottimo prospetto ma pur sempre in un campionato non di categoria rispetto i maggiori....


----------



## IlMusagete (23 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Schira, Ajax e Barcellona hanno trovato l’accordo per il trasferimento di De Jong, a giugno 2019, in cambio di 90 milioni di euro.



Bravo sì per carità e probabile top del ruolo tra un paio d'anni, ma 90 pippi per uno che non è ancora uscito dall'Olanda?? mah sempre più perplesso da queste valutazioni folli.

Potrebbero essersi accordati per un opzione su De Ligt (prossimo che partirà) altrimenti non mi spiego.


----------



## odasensei (23 Gennaio 2019)

Mi sembra relativo parlare di costi al Barca che non ha problemi a strapagare giocatori
Il giocatore è interessante e sarà il sostituto di Busquets, se ci credono hanno fatto bene a comprarlo


----------



## Snake (23 Gennaio 2019)

probabile che il Barca venda Cutinho e/o Rakitic a giugno, per me ora prendono pure l'altro fenomeno in difesa visto che Umititi sta sempre scassato


----------



## 7vinte (23 Gennaio 2019)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> E pensare che era nostro....



Sono due giocatori diversi


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2019)

Alla faccia. Alla faccia del FFP, questi club possono spendere quanto vogliono.


----------



## Cenzo (23 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sono due giocatori diversi



Capitan ovvio


----------



## Boomer (23 Gennaio 2019)

Ufficiale. 75 M + 11 di Bonus per un totale di 86 M di euro. Pazzesco.


----------



## wildfrank (23 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sono due giocatori diversi



In che senso....?


----------



## Cataldinho (23 Gennaio 2019)

Sembra il fantacalcio all'asta di riparazione, quando chi ha più crediti di tutti strapaga quanto di meglio è avanzato nel listone, anche se si tratta di giocatori appena discreti, o potenziali scommesse.
Questi non sanno che farci con i soldi, ieri prendevano un ex giocatore strabollito come boateng, e ora strapagano un giocatore promettente si, ma pur sempre un mediano che viene dall'Eredivisie. 
E poi ci sono quelli che devono contare ogni spicciolo che altrimenti la uefa rompe le balle. Il fpf uefa...


----------



## pazzomania (23 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Schira, Ajax e Barcellona hanno trovato l’accordo per il trasferimento di De Jong, a giugno 2019, in cambio di 90 milioni di euro.



Capito amici perchè non critico troppo, ne prorietà attuale, ne Mirabelli, ne Leonardo ?

Fatelo voi il mercato nel 2019 .......

Manco so chi sia quasi, 90 MILIONI !!!


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Schira, Ajax e Barcellona hanno trovato l’accordo per il trasferimento di De Jong, a giugno 2019, in cambio di 90 milioni di euro.



Al barca ogni anno servono 1/2 giocatori(gli altri se li fanno in casa) e non badano a spese.
Il barca solitamente non vuole uno come X, il barca vuole X.
Se hanno individuato in de jong il rinforzo ideale vuol dire era ciò che cercavano.
L'ajax di turno ovviamente fa l'affarone.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Gennaio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Capito amici perchè non critico troppo, ne prorietà attuale, ne Mirabelli, ne Leonardo ?
> 
> Fatelo voi il mercato nel 2019 .......
> 
> Manco so chi sia quasi, 90 MILIONI !!!



.


----------



## Torros (23 Gennaio 2019)

Questo non è altro che il Jorginho olandese.
I media hanno fatto un gran lavoro nel pomparlo.


----------



## Torros (23 Gennaio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Al barca ogni anno servono 1/2 giocatori(gli altri se li fanno in casa) e non badano a spese.
> Il barca solitamente non vuole uno come X, il barca vuole X.
> Se hanno individuato in de jong il rinforzo ideale vuol dire era ciò che cercavano.
> L'ajax di turno ovviamente fa l'affarone.



In casa non si fanno nessuno da anni. Spendono come e più di altri.


----------



## RickyB83 (23 Gennaio 2019)

Ma non doveva essere venduto con de ligt in coppia per forza a 180 ml?


----------



## Kdkobain (23 Gennaio 2019)

Buon colpo, chi invoca il FPF non ha ancora ben presente come funziona, e soprattutto non ha idea del fatturato del Barcellona.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Gennaio 2019)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> In che senso....?



Non è il nostro De Jong, è un'altra persona


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non è il nostro De Jong, è un'altra persona



Bisogna anche specificarlo? E daje...


----------



## 7vinte (23 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bisogna anche specificarlo? E daje...



Lo so, ma [MENTION=2121]wildfrank[/MENTION] mi sembrava serio


----------



## Davidoff (23 Gennaio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Buon colpo, chi invoca il FPF non ha ancora ben presente come funziona, e soprattutto non ha idea del fatturato del Barcellona.



Fatturano più di 600 milioni, per loro questa è una spesa media.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Schira, Ajax e Barcellona hanno trovato l’accordo per il trasferimento di De Jong, a giugno 2019, in cambio di 90 milioni di euro.



A Barcellona sono totalmente impazziti.


----------



## Torros (23 Gennaio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Fatturano più di 600 milioni, per loro questa è una spesa media.



*******, sono la prima squadra a raggiungere 500 milioni di stipendio. 
La realtà è che il FPF colpisce solo chi non sta nel cartello di quelle 4-5 squadre, in cui differenza di quanto pensano molti non ci stanno Psg e City.


----------



## Tobi (23 Gennaio 2019)

Se piatek avesse fatto i gol in olanda, avrebbe una valutazione di 100 milioni


----------



## wildfrank (23 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Lo so, ma [MENTION=2121]wildfrank[/MENTION] mi sembrava serio



Sono un burlone.....


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Gennaio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Solo a me questo non entusiasma?
> 
> Almeno in proporzione al prezzo?



Molto interessante cmq sopravalutato, secondo me sul campo non vale più di Arthur e poi vedremo cosa fa ora il Barca con Riqui Puig.


----------



## Dell'erba (26 Gennaio 2019)

Spero non prendano pure de ligt, prossimo difensore più fprte per i prossimi 12 anni, per me.


----------

